# PCGH 02/2016: Mythos SSD: Caching und Multiplayer, zukunftssichere CPUs, Hardware heile backen + DVD-Vollversion Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 02/2016: Mythos SSD: Caching und Multiplayer, zukunftssichere CPUs, Hardware heile backen + DVD-Vollversion Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD*

					Die PCGH 02/2016 bietet zwei große Specials: Dauertest G- und Freesync inklusive Aufklärung einiger Monitor-Mythen sowie den spannenden Hardware-Ausblick 2016. Ebenfalls im Heft: Grafikkarten heile backen, Notebooks mit Skylake inklusive Desktop-Leistungsvergleich, 980-Ti-Giganten, CPU-Benchmarks 2016 und vieles mehr. Auf DVD Plus: Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 02/2016: Mythos SSD: Caching und Multiplayer, zukunftssichere CPUs, Hardware heile backen + DVD-Vollversion Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD*


----------



## Erok (3. Januar 2016)

Das ist echt gemein.

Da sehe ich die Werbung auf der Homepage, logg mich natürlich wie ein wild gewordener Tiger sofort in meinen computec-Account ein, und was ist ? NIX

Jetzt scharr ich mit den Hufen bis Dienstag 

Aber scheinen ja ein paar echt gute Artikel wieder drin zu sein  Freu mich schon auf die neue Ausgabe 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Januar 2016)

Erok schrieb:


> Das ist echt gemein.
> 
> Da sehe ich die Werbung auf der Homepage, logg mich natürlich wie ein wild gewordener Tiger sofort in meinen computec-Account ein, und was ist ? NIX
> 
> ...



Leider schaffen wir die Digitalausgabe erst am Montag, feiertagsbedingt..


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider schaffen wir die Digitalausgabe erst am Montag, feiertagsbedingt..



Also ich hab sie schon seit Vorgestern!
Sagt mal wie habt ihr ein i7-4970k auf ein Sockel 1150 Board bekommen?
Und wieso kommt ihr auf solche Langen Ladezeiten in TW3? Wenn ich mit Leertaste halten die Sequenz abbreche brauche ich nie Solange!


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Januar 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie habt ihr ein i7-4970k auf ein Sockel 1150 Board bekommen?




Weil der 4790k ein Sockel 1150-Prozessor ist?


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie schon seit Vorgestern!


Ich nehme aber mal an, dass du Papier in der Hand hältst. Hier ging es ja um das Digital-Abo.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auf den FreeSync-Test gespannt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

Hört sich nach sehr interessanten Themen an, werde mir mal die Zeit zum reinschauen nehmen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie schon seit Vorgestern!



Das PDF ist ja auch schon fertig, aber nicht unsere erweiterte App-Version.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Januar 2016)

Bislang habe ich nur den Artikel "Wissen: Inputlag verringern" komplett gelesen und war ein bisschen enttäuscht. Tipps zur Optimierung wurden lediglich in einem kleinen Absatz abgehandelt, der Rest beschreibt zum x-ten Mal die Probleme und Möglichkeiten der Bildsynchronisierung, auf weitere Ursachen eine Eingabeverzögerug wird leider nicht eingegangen.

Auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz durch bin, möchte ich schon mal das Aufführen der Einschätzung der Redaktion zum Artikel Ausblick 2016 loben.


----------



## Kondar (5. Januar 2016)

Bin neben dem TFT Teil irgendwie gespannt auf SSD vs. HDD im Praxistest.
In MP hat sich da nichts wirklich praxis relevantes (bei uns) getan.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie schon seit Vorgestern!
> Sagt mal wie habt ihr ein i7-4970k auf ein Sockel 1150 Board bekommen?



Einfach so lange schütteln, bis 9 und 7 die Plätze tauschen.
*von "Pentium X,Y GHz"-Zeiten träum*

@sethdiabolos und alle, denen seine Antwort gefällt:
Die Glaskugel hat leider recht, auf S. 88 ist nicht von einem 4790K die Rede


----------



## lalaker (5. Januar 2016)

Mein Heftl ist heute noch nicht da gewesen.


----------



## marionege (6. Januar 2016)

Sagt mal PCGH Team, müsste nicht bei dieser Ausgabe der Jahrgang 2015 als PDF mit dabei sein ?


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2016)

Erok schrieb:


> Das ist echt gemein.
> 
> Da sehe ich die Werbung auf der Homepage, logg mich natürlich wie ein wild gewordener Tiger sofort in meinen computec-Account ein, und was ist ? NIX
> 
> ...



Es sind echt gute Sachen dabei.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Januar 2016)

Endlich der zweite Teil des Mythos SSD

Wirklich interessant. War nach dem ersten Teil in Ausgabe 10/2015 schon daran, mir doch keine dritte SSD zuzulegen, um dann gar nicht mehr auf normale HDD angewiesen zu sein, bzw größere Spiele wieder deinstallieren zu müssen.
Aber ist ja doch beim erstmaligen Start ein enormer Unterschied.
20 Sekunden länger auf den Ladebildschirm starren ist gefühlt eine Ewigkeit.
Andererseits, gerade im Multiplayer wartet man dann halt trotzdem noch, bis alle anderen Mitspieler soweit sind. 

Aber kann mir jemand erklären, warum Excel 2013 von einer WD Black 6TB in 1,6 Sekunden startet, und von einer Crucial MX100 - angeschlossen als Sata 3 - 2,5 Sekunden?
Ebenso Photoshop. Da ist der Unterschied zwar wohl nicht fühlbar, dennoch ist die HDD schneller


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Januar 2016)

lalaker schrieb:


> Mein Heftl ist heute noch nicht da gewesen.


Ehrlich, dann frag mal beim Aboservice nach, denn meins kam schon vor Silvester. Sehr früh dieses Mal wegen der Feiertage und wegen Urlaub der Redaktion.
@PCGH: Wie immer klasse Heft, mag nicht drauf verzichten. Hab im November auch erst die jährliche Verlängerung bezahlt.


----------



## wolflux (7. Januar 2016)

"Alles" ist sehr interessant, aber ich habe da wohl etwas aus den vorherigen Ausgaben verschlafen zum Thema  GTX 980TI  Speicher-OC. Finde leider bisher nichts zum Thema , was es denn nun bringt, ausser über  100° Temperatur ? He he, oder kommt da noch etwas zum Thema? Wäre für mich interessant ob es für GPU-OC wichtig ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@
Raff
Sehr schöner Testberichte der GTX 980TI  Giganten als auch das OC der Referenz. 
Finde auch super das ihr euch die Arbeit gemacht habt mit Wakü. zu testen.
aumen:
Ps. Die MSI Lightning ist eine extreme super Karte aber leider nicht gerade so günstig. 
Grüße und ein frohes neues.
wolflux


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einfach so lange schütteln, bis 9 und 7 die Plätze tauschen.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort


----------



## wolflux (8. Januar 2016)

Bisher haben mir der Artikel über das Thema "Prozessorleistung 2016", sehr interessant u. übersichtlich erklärt und der 2 Teil Technikduell:Revanche (SSD),fand ich noch interessanter  als der Teil 1, Vorschlag: vieleicht kommt ja mal ein Vergleich  über SDD- Mboard und Karten-Raid,.... sowie  "Blick in die Zukunft" , mit am besten gefallen.
Sehr aufschlussreiche Ausgabe  u Danke das ihr meine Freizeit damit aufwertet.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2016)

Wo ist denn eigentlich die Umfrage zum Heft? Ich will meinem Abstimmdrang nachkommen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2016)

Später. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (8. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Später.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Finde ich gut.
So haben Kiosk-Heft-Käufer auch die Gelegenheit erst zu lesen.
Sollte Standard werden, dass die Umfrage erst eine Woche nach erscheinen des Heftes kommt.


----------



## wolflux (8. Januar 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich die Umfrage zum Heft? Ich will meinem Abstimmdrang nachkommen



Ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten.
Keine Chance. Werde in Zukunft kaum noch Zeit finden hier, wenn überhaupt noch zu posten, das muß ich jetzt noch nutzen.
Abstimmen kann ich später. He he
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Januar 2016)

Hier geht es zur Abstimmung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-02-2016-haben-euch-gefallen.html


----------



## Zundnadel (11. Januar 2016)

AC Liberation hab ich leider schon von der Konkurrenz gekricht macht mal Batman Arkham Knight rein .


----------



## Khabarak (14. Januar 2016)

Leider habt ihr beim Prozessorvergleich einen mehr oder minder dicken Fehler gemacht:

Die Tabelle mit den Render-Zeiten für die einzelnen Prozessoren hat ein bis zwei Fehler drin.
1) Ihr gebt explizit an, dass die Render-Zeit gemessen wurde.
2) Dennoch sollen länger Balken besser sein
3) Die gezeigten Werte passen in keinem Fall zur Render-Zeit - es sei denn, der Film ist in 2 Sekunden komplett gerendert.

Außerdem wirken die einzelnen Aspekte leider nur angeschnitten.
Es ist schön, dass ihr möglichst viele Graphen zeigen wollt, aber zwischen all den Bildern geht der Text verloren.


An sich wirken alle Artikel irgendwie ein wenig "dünn".

980 TI:
Der Test mit den drei 980 TI varianten könnte noch eine Tabelle zum Stromverbrauch vertragen und vor allem auch eine Messung des Verbrauchs von euren beiden 1500er Übertaktungen.

Freesync vs. G-sync:

In dem Test habe ich den wirklichen Vergleich vermisst.
Jeder hat einen Monitor für einen Monat zum testen... 
Mir käme da spontan noch in den Sinn, alle Teilnehmer danach noch für einen Tag an die jeweils anderen Monitore zu setzen und Dazu dann Notizen zu machen.

Mehr habe ich noch nicht gelesen... mal sehen, was da noch kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2016)

Moin!



Khabarak schrieb:


> 980 TI:
> Der Test mit den drei 980 TI varianten könnte noch eine Tabelle zum Stromverbrauch vertragen und vor allem auch eine Messung des Verbrauchs von euren beiden 1500er Übertaktungen.



Die Leistungsaufnahmewerte in drei Spielen und zwei Desktop-Szenarien findest du in der Testtabelle, weitere Vergleichswerte im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft. 

Den Verbrauch mit 1.500+ MHz haben wir tatsächlich nicht gemessen, aber hier limitiert ohnehin das Powerlimit. Bei der Lightning sind mit OC beispielsweise rund ~365 Watt möglich, bis das System auf die Bremse geht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Leider habt ihr beim Prozessorvergleich einen mehr oder minder dicken Fehler gemacht:
> Die Tabelle mit den Render-Zeiten für die einzelnen Prozessoren hat ein bis zwei Fehler drin.
> 1) Ihr gebt explizit an, dass die Render-Zeit gemessen wurde.
> 2) Dennoch sollen länger Balken besser sein
> 3) Die gezeigten Werte passen in keinem Fall zur Render-Zeit - es sei denn, der Film ist in 2 Sekunden komplett gerendert.


Danke für das Feedback – auf welche Tabelle mit Renderzeiten beziehst du dich genau? Theoretisch könntest du Blender, Cinebench oder x264 meinen. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist: Die Balken sind korrekt, die Legende auch. Im Text müsste anstelle „Zeiten“ „Performance“ stehen. Die Angaben sind in Fps.


----------



## Khabarak (14. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback – auf welche Tabelle mit Renderzeiten beziehst du dich genau? Theoretisch könntest du Blender, Cinebench oder x264 meinen. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist: Die Balken sind korrekt, die Legende auch. Im Text müsste anstelle „Zeiten“ „Performance“ stehen. Die Angaben sind in Fps.



Ich beziehe mich tatsächlich auf x264.. hab es eben aus dem Gedächtnis geschrieben, da die PCGH nicht zur Hand war.
Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass die Performance in fps gemessen ist.

Sorry für die etwas ruppige Schreibweise. War in Eile und... manchmal finde ich solche trivialen Fehler recht... enervierend.


----------



## Khabarak (14. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Leistungsaufnahmewerte in drei Spielen und zwei Desktop-Szenarien findest du in der Testtabelle, weitere Vergleichswerte im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft.
> 
> ...



Hi Raff,

danke für die Antwort. 
Im Text stand leider auch nicht sehr genau, wie die maximale Übertaktung funktioniert hat.
Ihr habt zwar kurz auf das Pwer Target verwiesen, es wäre aber auch interessent, ob es wirklich gegriffen hat.

Aber so hab ich ja nun meine Antwort^^


----------



## marionege (15. Januar 2016)

marionege schrieb:


> Sagt mal PCGH Team, müsste nicht bei dieser Ausgabe der Jahrgang 2015 als PDF mit dabei sein ?



Ich fühle mich ignoriert, kommt ja nicht mit dem blöden Spruch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2016)

Das Jahresarchiv 2015 kommt auf die DVD der Ausgabe 03/2016.


----------



## marionege (15. Januar 2016)

jetzt bin ich glücklich


----------



## Khabarak (26. Januar 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir langsam echt Sorgen um die Printausgabe der PCGH mache...
Laut IVW waren es im letzten Quartal gerade noch 27.723 Exemplare im Durchschnitt.
Ich weiß nicht, was zuerst nachgelassen hat: Die Zahl der Käufer, oder die Ausführlichkeit der Artikel.


Wenn der Trend sich so fortsetzt (Q4 2014 war noch bei knapp über 31.000 Exemplaren) seid ihr innerhalb von wenigen Quartalen bei 10% der Auflage der c't angelangt.

Es schmerzt mich sehr, das zu beobachten.
Leider bringen mich die Inhalte der Ausgaben auch nicht dazu, das Heft ansatzweise regelmäßig zu kaufen (Gründe siehe oben).
Ich war schon Abonnent der Playtime und in der Folge dann auch von der PC Games. 
Anfangs lag auch sehr regelmäßig ein Exemplar der PCGH auf meinem Tisch.
Irgendwann hat sich dann aber mein Geschmack verschoben und ich habe das Gefühl, der PCGH "entwachsen" zu sein.
Mit der Schreibweise und dem Informationsgehalt scheint das Magazin weiter voll auf Teenager und maximal Mitzwanziger zu zielen.

Die meisten Gamer sind inzwischen aber 30+.
Wenn ich dann den Inhalt der PCGH mit Konkurrenten (online wie offline) vergleiche, fühle ich mich bei den Analysen und Hintergrundberichten von Anandtech, c't, extremetech, tom's hardware und anderen besser aufgehoben.
Auf der Website bringt ihr ja manchmal zumindest in Ansätzen solche Perlen.
Leider scheinen die auch seltener zu werden und erst recht nicht in die Seitenbegrenzung des Heftes zu passen.


In der aktuellen Ausgabe sind ein paar interessante Artikel, aber wie schon an anderer Stelle von mir angemerkt wurde, hinterlassen viele das Gefühl sie seien irgendwo bei der Einleitung hängen geblieben und der eigentliche Inhalt kam nie zur Druckerei.
Der große Freesync vs. G-Sync Test hinterlässt die gleichen Fragezeichen, wie alle bisherigen Artikel darüber.
Da gab es keinen direkten Vergleich. Nur 4 Redakteure, die 4 verschiedene Displays zum Testen hatten... kein wirklicher Bericht über einen Vergleich beim späteren Benutzen eines Monitors mit der anderen Technik.

Der Artikel zum Mythos SSD war diesmal ein wirkliches Highlight der Ausgabe.
Ich habe alle Artikel gelesen und leider nur in Ausnahmefällen bei Tests im Text auch mal etwas gefunden, dass mir die Graphen nicht gezeigt haben.
Andere ergänzende Informationen fehlten dagegen völlig (siehe meine Frage zum Stromverbrauch hier im Thread). Da wird sich dann auf die Funktion des Powerlimits verlassen.

Die Artikel haben viele Bilder und Graphen, halten sich beim Text aber eher an den Telegrammstil.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach damit abfinden, zur falschen Zielgruppe zu gehören und noch das Jahresarchiv mitnehmen, bevor ich mich wieder von der PCGH verabschiede.


----------



## marionege (26. Januar 2016)

ich denke das es immer schwieriger wird am Mark zu agieren ohne die Bodenhaftung zum geneigten Leser zu verlieren. Es gibt die Spezialisten, die Bild - geführten , die dazwischen, die daneben .....  

Online ist die Wahl größer, meine Suche kann ich spezialisieren - eine Zeitung ist festgelegt, in der Hoffnung die Themen interessant zu platzieren - Wenn nicht kann ich nur umblättern - nicht wegklicken -
und im immer präsent Hinterkopf  - dafür habe ich bezahlt !!!

In naher Zukunft wird das Printmedium eventuell aussterben, neue Vertriebswege  gehen online - Artikel die man kaufen kann ??

Dennoch, es macht Spass in den Archiven zu lesen, auf meinem Tablet unterwegs zum  Beispiel. Noch kaufe ich das Heft regelmäßig, ein Abo kommt für mich aber nicht mehr in Frage ...


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe schon, dass das Printmedium es schwer hat.
Allerdings ist die c't ebenfalls relativ auf Technik und Hardware spezialisiert und schafft es eben bei 259.000 verkaufen Exemplaren 216.000 Abonnenten zu haben.
Und die c't ist nicht grad frei von Werbung... ungefähr 50% von jedem Heft sind Anzeigen - und sie erscheint alle 2 Wochen.

In meinen Augen hat die PCGH leider die wirklichen Kunden verloren und sich auf BILD niveau begeben.
Allerdings ist das Interesse an Hardware besonders bei Leuten verbreitet, die sich ihren PC selbst bauen.
Das sind dann aber auch eher weniger die Leser, die nach Informationen auf Niveau von 5 Graphen und 20 Wörtern pro Artikel suchen.
Ich gehe auch zur GamesCom, hab andererseits aber auch ein Diplom in der Tasche.

Die PCGH schafft es leider kontinuierlich, nur noch WTF Momente bei mir auszulösen.
Die meisten, groß angekündigten Vergleichstests zeigen im Text nur sehr wenig von irgendeinem wirklichen Vergleich. es ist mehr ein nebeneinander.

Der Fokus auf eine jüngere Zielgruppe ist schön und gut... leider sind die meisten Bastler aber älter und wollen auch wirklich Informationen in einem Artikel, die über ein paar Graphen hinaus gehen.
Man könnte z.B. in der Printausgabe die ganzen Graphen zu dem PCGH Index zusammenfassen und vielleicht ein, zwei Highlight Benchmarks noch einfügen. Der Rest ist dann für die wirklich interessanten Informationen in ausgeschriebener Form, die dann auch mal mehr auf die Besonderheiten der einzelnen Karten eingehen.

Der Test mit SSD vs HDD mit Berücksichtigung von Caching geht ja in die richtige Richtung. Der Rest der Ausgabe hinkt da leider um Meilen hinterher.

Die Formel Weniger Leser führt zu weniger Inhalt befördert nur die Abwärtsspirale.

Und man kann nicht behaupten, dass die Konkurrenz billiger wäre.
Die c't kommt ohne DVD (die es eh nur alle paar Monate mal gibt) auf €4,50 - und das alle 2 Wochen.
Ein Abo mit Jahresarchiv (PlusAbo) zum Download kostet auch €120 (€104 ohne Archiv). Früher gab es für die Plusabo Inhaber noch zwei Mal im Jahr eine DVD mit dem Archiv vom Halbjahr. Die ist aus Kostengründen auch weggefallen und durch einen ISO Download ersetzt worden. 
Dennoch verkauft sie sich mit enormen Abstand besser als die Konkurrenz.. eben wegen der Inhalte.

Es ist zum Haare raufen, wie elendig dünn der Inhalt der PCGH wird.
Warum z.b. werden Top Blower Kühler so selten bei den Tests berücksichtigt?
Sie sind deutlich besser für die Mainboards und brauchen nicht so elendige Heatpipe Lösungen für die Mainboard Spannungsregler, weil diese einfach mit im Luftstrom sind.
Für 99,5% aller Gamer macht es nicht den geringsten Unterschied beim täglichen Spielen, ob sie einen Tower, oder Top Blower haben... letztere sind nur normalerweise ein paar hundert Gramm leichter und kühlen das Mainboard besser.
Die restlichen 0.5% (selbst das ist hoch gegriffen) übertakten die CPU und auch für die gibt es gute Top Blower Kühler.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Sehe ich das richtig: Du findest komprimiertes Wissen in Tabellen- und Benchmarkform nicht wertvoll und hättest stattdessen lieber Prosa? In diesem Kontext für dich und andere wissenswert: Ordentliche Messwerte sind nicht nur sehr zeitaufwendig, sondern auch eindeutig und damit wertvoll. Text, den man vor allem im Internet, wo Platz nichts kostet, zuhauf findet, ist nur die Verpackung. Ich verstehe zwar das Bedürfnis, in einem Magazin Texte zu lesen, doch genaues Studium unserer Tabellen und sonstigen Grafiken verrät im Grunde viel mehr als es ein Text jemals könnte. Der Vergleich mit Bild, welcher auch immer, ist mehr als unfair, da hier eigentlich nur Prosa, teils hanebüchen, geboten wird, während wir stundenlange Messreihen für objektive Ergebnisse durchführen.

"Die Formel Weniger Leser führt zu weniger Inhalt befördert nur die Abwärtsspirale." Das stimmt übrigens nicht, unsere Tests sind aufwendiger denn je, da alles komplexer geworden ist. Und die Printwerbung ist seit Jahren leicht rückläufig, ergo gibt's mehr redaktionelle Seiten pro Heft. Davon darfst du dich u. a. gern in der kommenden 03 überzeugen. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Xaphyr (27. Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe schon was Khabarak meint, mir geht es da ehrlich gesagt ähnlich...

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Wahl der Themen liegt genau auf meiner Wellenlänge, nur die Artikel wirken oftmals in erster Linie einfach sehr stenografisch und um die Grafiken herum gebaut.
Ich bin ein Fan von Diagrammen, nur sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Diagramm ein Beiwerk bleiben um den textlichen Inhalt besser visualisieren zu können, nicht um ihn zum Großteil zu ersetzen und als Inhaltsschwerpunkt zu dienen.

Nach dem Lesen der Ausgaben geht es mir meistens so, dass ich irgendwie in der Luft hänge, wenn ich Glück habe weis was der jeweilige Redakteur persönlich von einer Sache hält,
ich für mich aber keinen Schritt weiter bin als vorher, oftmals weil die groß angekündigten "Vergleiche" einfache Gegenüberstellungen sind oder der Fokus auf die eigentlichen Inhalte zu breit gefächert ist.
Und ja, wir leben in Zeiten des Internets, wo man durch geschicktes suchen quasi an (fast) jede Information gelangt, die man braucht, wenn auch aufgrund der Vielzahl an Nutzern nie sehr speziell, aber gerade deswegen sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Printmedium mehr Inhalt, bzw. mehr Tiefgang/Fokus an den Tag legen, als die breite, anonyme Masse des Netzes einem bietet.

Dass ihr versucht einen Gegenpunkt zu den staubig-nüchternen Konkurrenten zu setzen finde ich übrigens nicht negativ, so lange es formattechnisch nicht von einer Tagesschau zu einem LeFloyd rutscht.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2016)

Da reden wir wohl ein wenig an einander vorbei.

Testwerte sind wichtig - Das Problem beginnt da, wo der eigentliche Artikel vollkommen ersetzbar oder gar streichbar wird.
Und mein Hauptvergleich war eigentlich mit der c't.
Auch in einem Umfeld, in dem Platz teuer ist, schafft die Redaktion es ihr sehr "prosa"-lastiges Heft an knapp 260.000 Käufer zu bringen.
Und niemand kann behaupten, dass die an Messequipment oder Messreihen sparen.
Zur Not schreiben sie auch schnell ein Programm um oder ein Neues, um einen Fall abzutesten.

Allein die Hintergrundinformationen sind da ein ganz anderes Niveau.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du ein c't Leser bist, aber schau dir einfach mal die aktuelle Ausgabe an: 202 Seiten in A4+ Format bei der c't vs 130 Seiten bei der PCGH im kleineren Format, ein ziemlich breit gefächertes, redaktionelles Spektrum von kurzen Reviews von Spielen und Software zu Hintergrundartikeln über Hardware und auch aktuelle Sicherheitsprobleme im IT Bereich (gut, letzteres ist wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt ein passendes Themengebiet für die PCGH).

Auch da gibt es im Internet viele Alternativen, die auch tagesaktueller sind. Dennoch bleiben 216.000 Abonnenten, die eben Prosa Inhalte wollen.
Auch heise misst seit Jahren den Stromverbrauch jeder GPU mit einem PCIE shunt und Schaltungen als Brücke zwischen PCIe Stromstecker und Karte.


Und in dem Vergleich bleibt die PCGH leider bei "viele bunte Bildchen mit eher bedeutungslosen Texten".

versteh mich nicht falsch.
Die Graphen sind interessant und informativ - leider fehlt so gut wie jede Info zu den Besonderheiten der Karten.
Vielleicht liegt das aber auch nur an der Austauschbarkeit, die 4 Jahre mit der gleichen Technologie mit sich bringen.
Käufer der 7970 GHz Edition vor 4 Jahren sind aktuell noch immer ziemlich weit oben mit dabei.
Für Fermi GPUs der 500er Serie mag das auch gelten... die sind aber in keinem Test mehr dabei.

Am Preis liegt es auch nicht... 400 Seiten c't im Monat kosten mich €8,67 (Abo Preis) bzw. €9,00 am Kiosk.
Eine App mit zusätzlichen Inhalten gibt es ebenfalls bei der c't.
Deshalb denke ich halt, dass ihr euer Zielpublikum verloren habt und euch eben fälschlicherweise auf die Jugendlichen konzentriert, während das Durchschnittsalter der Gamer inzwischen bei 30+ ist.


Edit:

Raff, bitte lies dir mal alle Berichte zu Freesync vs G-sync in der PCGH durch.
Oft wird vom großen vergleich und Langzeitvergleich geredet... oder gar von "allen Hintergründen"

Leider ist in nahezu keinem der Texte auch nur ein Ansatz eines Vergleiches zu sehen. 
Geschweige denn die wirklichen Hintergründe der Technologien, basierend auf den white papers.
Wie wäre z.B. ein Report darüber, dass Freesync und G-Sync beide auf eDP 1.3 aufsetzen und eigentlich die gleiche Technologie sind - nur eben anders implementiert.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2016)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was Khabarak meint, mir geht es da ehrlich gesagt ähnlich...
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, die Wahl der Themen liegt genau auf meiner Wellenlänge, nur die Artikel wirken oftmals in erster Linie einfach sehr stenografisch und um die Grafiken herum gebaut.
> Ich bin ein Fan von Diagrammen, nur sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Diagramm ein Beiwerk bleiben um den textlichen Inhalt besser visualisieren zu können, nicht um ihn zum Großteil zu ersetzen und als Inhaltsschwerpunkt zu dienen.
> ...



Schön, dass ich mit der Erfahrung nicht alleine bin^^

Einen Gegenpunkt zur nüchternen Herangehensweise der Konkurrenten setzen ist schön und gut... aber ein Absturz der Verkaufszahlen von über 100.000 auf 32.000 innerhalb von einem Jahr zeigt, dass die Käufer was anderes wollen... und seitdem geht es ja leider kontinuierlich weiter bergab.

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es den Absturz 2013 / 2014... laut IVW... kann aber sein, dass ich mich im Jahr irre.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir langsam echt Sorgen um die Printausgabe der PCGH mache...
> Laut IVW waren es im letzten Quartal gerade noch 27.723 Exemplare im Durchschnitt.
> Ich weiß nicht, was zuerst nachgelassen hat: Die Zahl der Käufer, oder die Ausführlichkeit der Artikel. (...)
> Wenn der Trend sich so fortsetzt (Q4 2014 war noch bei knapp über 31.000 Exemplaren) seid ihr innerhalb von wenigen Quartalen bei 10% der Auflage der c't angelangt.





Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, dass das Printmedium es schwer hat.
> Allerdings ist die c't ebenfalls relativ auf Technik und Hardware  spezialisiert und schafft es eben bei 259.000 verkaufen Exemplaren  216.000 Abonnenten zu haben.
> Und die c't ist nicht grad frei von Werbung... ungefähr 50% von jedem Heft sind Anzeigen - und sie erscheint alle 2 Wochen.



Ah, Du führst die OT-Diskussion aus dem Radeon-Sonderheft nun also hier fort. Willkommen zurück. 

Ich will da nur mal ein paar allgemeine Denkanstöße dazu geben:
- Ich weiß nicht, ob man ein 14-tägliches Heft mit einem Monatsheft vergleichen sollte.
- Ich weiß nicht, ob man ein IT-Heft vorwiegend für Admins mit einem IT-Heft vorwiegend für Gamer vergleichen sollte.
- Ich weiß nicht, ob man ein IT-Heft, das zu 85 Prozent abonniert wird, und das vermutlich auch und vor allem durch Firmen (für ihre Admins), mit einem Endkundenheft vergleichen kann, das mehrheitlich am Kiosk gekauft wird.
- Ich weiß nicht, ob man c't mit PC Games Hardware vergleichen sollte, denn tatsächlich habe ich das Heftkonzept für PCGH vor rund 16 Jahren entwickelt, weil ich die Artikel in der c't zu unpassend für Spieler fand. Little know fact.

Dass man Artikel länger/ausführlicher machen kann, das steht außer Frage. Aber dann hat man halt auch weniger Themen. Und ob das die Mehrheit der Leute will, muss man erst einmal herausfinden. Danke jedenfalls für den Teil der konstruktiven Kritik.



Khabarak schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hat die PCGH leider die wirklichen Kunden verloren und sich auf BILD niveau begeben.


Das ist dann leider so eine Aussage, die bei mir WTF-Momente auslöst. Nur weil wir Deiner Ansicht nach nicht c't-Style machen, sind wir gleich "Bild-Niveau"? Da gibts offenbar nicht dazwischen für Dich und Deine Welt. Nichts für ungut, aber ist mir zu Schwarz-Weiß. Und ich finde die Aussage auch sehr herablassend. Man muss ja die 27.723 Leute, die Geld für das Heft ausgeben, und die 14 Menschen, die hier Vollzeit nur am Objekt PCGH Tag und Nacht arbeiten, nicht auf so eine Weise beleidigen. Da solltest Du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> aber ein Absturz der Verkaufszahlen von über 100.000 auf 32.000 innerhalb von einem Jahr zeigt, dass die Käufer was anderes wollen... und seitdem geht es ja leider kontinuierlich weiter bergab.
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es den Absturz 2013 / 2014... laut IVW... kann aber sein, dass ich mich im Jahr irre.



Durch Wiederholen von Unfug wird der Unfug auch nicht besser, sagte schon Konfuzius. Zum Glück gibt ja Startseite | Informationsgemeinschaft zur Feststellung der Verbreitung von WerbetrÃ¤gern e.V.. Da kann jeder selbst nachlesen, dass PCGH das letzte Mal *vor rund 10 Jahren* 100.000 Hefte verkauft hat.

Naja, knapp daneben. Da scheint Deine Erinnung nicht die beste zu sein, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ah, Du führst die OT-Diskussion aus dem Radeon-Sonderheft nun also hier fort. Willkommen zurück.
> 
> Ich will da nur mal ein paar allgemeine Denkanstöße dazu geben:
> - Ich weiß nicht, ob man ein 14-tägliches Heft mit einem Monatsheft vergleichen sollte.
> ...


Das Heft für Profis ist die iX. Da gehen die Themen viel deutlicher an Admins.
The c't ist für Bastler - zeigt sich auch an den Themen.
Der Vergleich zu der c't ist für mich durchaus valide, einfach weil Die Recherchen der einzelnen Artikeln (außer News, Editorial und Leserbriefe natürlich) deutlich länger dauern als die 2 Wochen zwischen den Heften.

Eine der aktuellen Serien beschäftigt sich z.B. mit dem Einstieg in Programmierung von Spielen.
Davor gab es einen Mehrteiler zum Einstieg in Programmierung von verschiedenen Anwendungen mit dem RasPi.
Ich bin auch alles andre als ein Admin.

Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass keine c't Leser bisher unter den Antwortenden der Redaktion sind.





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist dann leider so eine Aussage, die bei mir WTF-Momente auslöst. Nur weil wir Deiner Ansicht nach nicht c't-Style machen, sind wir gleich "Bild-Niveau"? Da gibts offenbar nicht dazwischen für Dich und Deine Welt. Nichts für ungut, aber ist mir zu Schwarz-Weiß. Und ich finde die Aussage auch sehr herablassend. Man muss ja die 27.723 Leute, die Geld für das Heft ausgeben, und die 14 Menschen, die hier Vollzeit nur am Objekt PCGH Tag und Nacht arbeiten, nicht auf so eine Weise beleidigen. Da solltest Du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.



Du überdrehst meine aussage.
Ich habe die Spitze der Magazine als Vergleich gewählt, weil die anderen deutlich abfallen und dann irgendwann eben die Bild kommt.
Außerdem kann ich auch nur wirklich fundierte vergleiche zwischen Dingen machen, die ich wirklich ausführlich lese.
PC Welt, Com! und Co habe ich wegen dem Inhalt schon lange abgeschrieben und da blieben mir nur PCGH und c't als Referenzpunkte.
Alles kann ich nu wirklich nicht lesen.

Es gibt eine Menge zwischen c't und Bild.
Leider fällt mir bei den extrem gekürzten Texten mit vielversprechenden Überschriften leider kein besserer Vergleich ein - vielleicht auch wegen mangelnder Leseerfahrung aus PC Welt und Co.
Die Inhalte entsprechen leider auch sehr oft nicht den Versprechungen der Überschriften.
Bitte nenn mir einfach mal die Stellen, an denen im "großen Vergleichstest Freesync vs. G-Sync" die 4 Redakteure auch nur einen der jeweils anderen drei Bildschirme ausführlich getestet und mit dem ersten verglichen haben.

Außerdem hat die ComputerBild eine viel größere Auflage... Wieso ist es dann eine Beleidigung, wenn der Inhalt der PCGH damit verglichen wird?
Ja, ihr habt 27.723 Leser... was ist mit den 90.000 die gegangen sind und das Magazin nicht mehr kaufen?
Die wollen ja offenbar andere Inhalte - ich gehöre dazu und ab Ausgabe 4/16 ist es halt wieder ein Leser weniger, einfach weil ihr euch festgefahren habt.

Btw: 
Die c't hat deren 60 Autoren: c't Magazin
Nur so schaffen die den Rhythmus und den Umfang der Artikel.
Seit 2001 haben sie übrigens auch 112.000 Leser verloren.



Mal zur Betonung (ist offenbar nötig):

Ich will hier keine Beleidigungen ablassen, sondern sehr ernst gemeinte Hinweise geben, um vielleicht eines meiner liebsten PC Magazine zu retten.
Ich würde kein einziges Wort darüber verlieren, wenn mir die PCGH egal wäre.
Ich geh auf die Barrikaden, weil ich wachrütteln und das Magazin retten möchte, verdammich noch eins.
Ich lese die PlayTime seit Ende der 80er. Dann die PC Games und zeitweise auch die PCGH parallel.
Irgendwann kam für mich aber der Punkt, an dem maximal einzelne Artikel noch interessant waren und die PCGH vielleicht 3-4 Mal im Jahr auf meinem Tisch lag.
Besonders die letzten Artikel zu Freesync vs. G-Sync haben mich zu diesem Miniaufstand gebracht.


Q4 2014 hattet ihr noch über 32.000 Leser... Q4 2015 sind es 5.000 weniger.
Ihr habt objektiv eure eigentlichen Leser verloren

Entweder ihr schafft es, das Ruder rum zu reißen, oder es wird die PCGH in 2 Jahren nicht mehr geben.
Wer bezahlt schon eine 14 köpfige Redaktion für 17.000 Leser?


Wenn ihr euch als Redakteure durch mein lautes rufen nach mehr Inhalt und Qualität der Texte beleidigt fühlt... sorry, aber dann kann bestell ich schon mal das Kreuz für 2018.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2016)

Ich würde mich nie durch lautes Rufen nach Qualität oder Inhalt beleidigt fühlen, wenn es vernünftig begründet wird. Leider mischen sich in Deine sehr langen Texte auch reine Polemik (und wenn jemand schreibt "In meinen Augen hat die PCGH leider die wirklichen Kunden verloren und sich auf BILD niveau begeben." - dann überdrehe ich wirklich nichts, aber gut, lassen wir das jetzt einfach mal stecken) und dann tue ich mich immer schwer, "Rosinen aus dem Morast" zu picken. Anyway.

Warum wir Leser verlieren, kann niemand sagen. Und schon gar nicht objektiv. Auch Du nicht. Wenn alle IT-Hefte (und generell fast alle Printzeitschriften) verlieren, dann wird es wohl auch eine generelle Tendenz geben, die relativ unaufhaltsam ist. Zum Glück ist PCGH nicht nur Print, wie vor zehn Jahren. Insofern kann ich Stand heute sagen, dass es uns gut geht. Und deshalb ist ein leichtes Minus bei Print wirtschaftlich auch verkraftbar, denn wir haben andere Einnahmequellen, die das ausgleichen. Ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, dass die Printauflage zurückgeht, ist was anderes. 

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal die Rosinen von Dir mit, wir haben morgen unseren Strategie-Nachmittag.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Januar 2016)

Es mag sein, dass es ein wenig in Polemik abgedriftet ist.

Auf einen Satz zusammen gepresst lautet mein aktuelles Fazit:

Ich suche Inhalte und Informationen und finde Texte, die die Versprechen der Überschriften nicht einhalten können und nach dem Inhalt auch nicht versuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Es ist zum Haare raufen, wie elendig dünn der Inhalt der PCGH wird.
> Warum z.b. werden Top Blower Kühler so selten bei den Tests berücksichtigt?
> Sie sind deutlich besser für die Mainboards und brauchen nicht so elendige Heatpipe Lösungen für die Mainboard Spannungsregler, weil diese einfach mit im Luftstrom sind.
> Für 99,5% aller Gamer macht es nicht den geringsten Unterschied beim täglichen Spielen, ob sie einen Tower, oder Top Blower haben... letztere sind nur normalerweise ein paar hundert Gramm leichter und kühlen das Mainboard besser.
> Die restlichen 0.5% (selbst das ist hoch gegriffen) übertakten die CPU und auch für die gibt es gute Top Blower Kühler.



Bei der Zusammenstellung von Testfeldern orientieren wir uns an den Interessen der Leser und den Erfahrungswerten aus bisherigen Tests. Auf überfüllten Märkten wie zum Beispiel Kühlern können wir nicht annähernd alle Produkte testen, sondern müssen Prioritäten setzen. Top-Blower liefern meist eine schlechtere CPU-Kühlleistung als vergleichbare Tower und gleichen das nur bedingt mit niedrigerer Bauhöhe und besseren Spannungswandlertemperaturen aus. Letztere kann ich zudem nicht objektiv benoten, denn je nach Mainboard und Kühlkörpern sind die Auswirkungen sehr unterschiedlich und ich habe nur eine Testplattform. Da die meisten Leser Mainboards mit Spannungswandlerkühlern in geräumige, gut belüftete Gehäuse einbauen, liegt der Fokus bislang auf Tower-Kühlern.
Aber als gute Nachricht: Auf der vorläufigen Kandidatenliste für die nächste Ausgabe stehen NH-C14S und Shadow Rock LP 




Khabarak schrieb:


> Da reden wir wohl ein wenig an einander vorbei.
> 
> Testwerte sind wichtig - Das Problem beginnt da, wo der eigentliche Artikel vollkommen ersetzbar oder gar streichbar wird.
> Und mein Hauptvergleich war eigentlich mit der c't.
> ...



Selbst vor dem Aufkommen starker Online-Konkurrenz, die wir als Endkundenmagazin ungleich stärker fühlen, hatte PCGH nicht die Auflagezahlen der c't und entsprechend weniger Manpower pro Artikel. Wir geben aber unser bestes, trotzdem möglichst interessante Artikel zu schreiben – womit ich beim Feedback bin:
Wenn du konkrete Wünsche hast, was an welcher Stelle ausführlicher hätte ausgeführt werden können und was überflüssig war, dann sind wir jederzeit dankbar für Feedback. Es geht nämlich nicht nur um Arbeitsaufwand und Platzangebot, mehr Prosa wäre oftmals möglich. Wir haben aber umgekehrt auch negatives Feedback zu "Textwüsten" und die Aufforderung, Ergebnisse übersichtlich in Tabellen und Diagrammen zusammenzufassen. Im Gegensatz zur c't decken wir nicht das technisch interessierte Ende des großen, allgemeinen PC-Marktes ab, sondern den gesamten PC-Spieler-Markt. Einschließlich von Einsteigern, die mit komplexen technischen Details nichts anfangen können und sehr erfahrenen Nutzern, die sich bei einem langen "ab Adam und Eva"-Artikel langweilen würden.
Den Kompromiss dazwischen zu finden ist nicht einfach und man eckt zwangsläufig irgendwo an. Aber je mehr konkretes Feedback man bekommt, desto besser. Zu oft beschränken sich Leser leider auf "Artikel X war schlecht". Ob das Thema schlecht war oder die Testmethoden unangemessen, ob wir zu langatmig oder zu knapp geschrieben haben, ob das Niveau zu einfach oder zu komplex war – das alles müssen wir dann raten


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass es ein wenig in Polemik abgedriftet ist.
> 
> Auf einen Satz zusammen gepresst lautet mein aktuelles Fazit:
> 
> Ich suche Inhalte und Informationen und finde Texte, die die Versprechen der Überschriften nicht einhalten können und nach dem Inhalt auch nicht versuchen.



Übrigens: https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/JQ3WVXV

Da greifen wir auch Dein Thema auf. Bitte fleißig mitmachen.


----------



## Khabarak (3. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens: https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/JQ3WVXV
> 
> Da greifen wir auch Dein Thema auf. Bitte fleißig mitmachen.



Das mach ich, sobald die Händler hier die PCGH haben^^ 
Leider ist das erst ab Freitag der Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Das mach ich, sobald die Händler hier die PCGH haben^^
> Leider ist das erst ab Freitag der Fall.



Huch, was sind das für Händler?


----------



## Khabarak (3. Februar 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Meine Punkte zu den Freesync / G-Sync Artikel wiederhole ich hier nicht mehr.
Eine weitere Wiederholung ändert nichts an den Punkten^^.
Kurz: Wenn ihr "Vergleich" in den Titel nehmt, dann vergleicht bitte auch (also ein Redakteur, beide Techniken - gern auch mit mehreren Redakteuren).
Thilo kann dich sicher auf meine vorherigen "halb rants" im Thread zum Radeon Sonderheft leiten^^


Zu den Texten hatte ich hier ja schon etwas zu den Grafikkarten geschrieben - da blieb zu viel offen für Interpretationen (mal nach oben deut).
Die Berichte zu den variablen Sync-Techniken sind mir halt besonders aufgestoßen und nach Ausgabe 02 musste ich einfach mal was schreiben, weil mich keiner der Texte auch nur ansatzweise den Techniken näher gebracht hat - aber auch hier verweise ich mal auf meine vorherigen Texte und auch die Wiederholung in dieser Antwort.


Zu den Kühlern:
Wohnzimmer PCs werden immer mehr diskutiert und besonders seit den Steam Machines - aber da habt ihr ja schon die LP Variante im Visier.
Und ohne Übertaktung ist ein Tower Kühler zumindest eine Platzverschwendung und ein unnötiges Transportproblem.
z.B. reicht ein Big Shuriken locker für einen aktuellen i5 oder i7 ohne K.
Inwiefern die CPUs da noch im Takt bremsen wäre z.B. mal interessant.
Mit meinen beiden aktuellen CPUs wurden die beiden Big Shuriken 2 gegen 2 Shadow Rock TF getauscht, weil sie ein wenig mehr Platz für RAM Riegel bieten und freundlicher zu den Fingern sind - dafür brauche ich aber eine Backplate.

An sich ist der Big Shuriken auch nach all den Jahren ein genialer Kühler. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob er nun zum dünneren Substrat des Skylake passt - gut, für mich eigentlich uninteressant, weil meine beiden neuen CPUs bewusst zur 4000 Reihe gehören.


Ich weiß, dass ihr inhaltlich zwischen allen Stühlen sitzt - anderes Publikum als die c't und doch mehr als komplette Einsteiger.
Als Vorschlag für "die Mitte" würden mir ausführliche Artikel zu sehr kontroversen Themen einfallen.
Beispiele:
- Gameworks: Was steckt hinter AMDs Anschuldigungen? Blick hinter die Kulissen zusammen mit Entwicklern und die Meinung von AMD und Nvidia. (als Beispiel: Der Artikel von extremetech.com)
- PhysX vs. Havok oder Bullet (Die ja verdeckt durchaus eine gewisse Verbreitung genießen)
- eine kurze Analyse, wie viele Spiele wirklich auf irgendeine proprietäre Technik zurückgreifen. (z.B. wie viele der 2600+ spiele letztes Jahr benutzten GameWorks? - Laut Nvidia promo page 10-20)
- Vielleicht eine Reflektion über die Entwicklung der GPU Leistung seit beginn der 28nm Technik - immerhin haben wir jetzt 4 Jahre den gleichen Herstellungsprozess und damit einen guten Überblick, wie oder ob sich überhaupt was an der Performance getan hat  (kleines edit... da hatte der Satz doch einfach in der Mitte aufgehört)
- Oder einen Bericht über die GT 930, die immerhin 3 GPU  Architekturen vereint - Fermi, Kepler und Maxwell
- Oder als noch etwas aktuelleres Beispiel: Der Behauptung von "schneller als 80% der iGPUs" mal auf den Zahn fühlen. 
Die letzten beiden sind vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der vorhandenen Budgets von Spielern interessant.
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, ist der Markt für Karten aus dem unteren bis mittleren Segment viel größer, als der High end Bereich (Wenn ich die Steam Statistik richtig lese, machen Karten aus der Klasse GTX970 / R9 200 und höher etwas mehr als 12% aus.)

Kleiner Nachtrag zur Liste
- Eine Analyse, was der Release von 2 neuen Maxwell Mobil MXMs zu Quartal 2 für die Verfügbarkeit von Pascal GPUs vor Ende 2016 bedeuten könnte (GPUs sollten zu Ende Q2 am Markt sein, um die "return to school season" in den USA mitzunehmen)

Mein letzter wirklicher Lieblingsartikel in der PCGH war der Multitasking Test in Bezug auf Performance in Spielen, wenn noch andere Dinge nebenher gemacht werden.  => CPU-Multitasking im Test: AMD FX vor Intel Core i7 und i5
Der letzte Test zu SSDs vs HDDs war auch ziemlich gut und zeigt, dass SSDs in Spiele PCs schon recht überbewertet sind.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich spiele nur noch im Fenstermodus und habe zu 95% einen Webbrowser mit mehreren Tabs offen und nutze meinen zweiten Bildschirm für Filme (Gut, nicht viele haben 2 Bildschirme, aber viele einen Browser offen)
Eine Neuauflage des Multitasking Tests mit einem aktuellen Spiel und Browser im Hintergrund oder Filme auf 2. Bildschirm hätte sicher was.
Die CPU wird da nicht so sehr belastet, wie der Arbeitsspeicher und die GPU.
Vielleicht auch nur ein Thema für eine Umfrage.


Achtung: leicht reißerische Zusammenfassung alter Rants:

Ich gehe nicht zur Konkurrenz, weil ich online leichter ran komme, als an ein Heft.
Ich gehe zur Konkurrenz, weil ich einfach nicht die gewünschten Informationen finde.


ok.. genug für heut^^


----------



## Khabarak (3. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Huch, was sind das für Händler?



Die bekommen nur Freitags neue PC Zeitungen... grml..

Edit: Es gibt hier nur 1-2 Händler, die überhaupt Spielezeitungen bzw. die PCGH führen. Und da ist der "Hauptanlieferungstag" leider der Freitag.
Edit2: Und letzte Woche war die PCGH nicht dabei *Schulter zuck*


----------



## Khabarak (5. Februar 2016)

Semiaccurate hat eine interessante Story zum Tape out von Pascal gebracht.. vielleicht ist das auch ein guter Ausgangspunkt für eine Story:

News of Nvidia's Pascal tapeout and silicon is important - SemiAccurate

Und hier auch noch eine recht lustig zu lesende Geschichte zur CES Präsentation von Pascal GPUs:

Nvidia Pascal over a year ahead of 14/16nm competition - SemiAccurate


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank, aber was willst du uns damit neues (1, 1.1, 2) sagen?



Khabarak schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Als Vorschlag für "die Mitte" würden mir ausführliche Artikel zu sehr kontroversen Themen einfallen.
> Beispiele:
> - Gameworks: Was steckt hinter AMDs Anschuldigungen? Blick hinter die Kulissen zusammen mit Entwicklern und die Meinung von AMD und Nvidia. (als Beispiel: Der Artikel von extremetech.com)
> ...


Gameworks hatten wir, sogar recht früh. Aussagen der Hersteller sind hier wertlos. Schuldige werden nichts zugegeben, Beschuldigende nichts aussagen, was Ihnen eine Verleumdungsklage einbringen könnte, wenn sie es nicht beweisen könnten. Wenn sie es beweisen könnten, würde es längst Gerichtsverfahren geben.

Physx vs. Havok vs. Bullet hatten wir. _edit: In Ausgabe 08/2013, das ist zugegebenermaßen schon etwas her._

Eine Liste von Gameworks/GitG-Titeln hatten wir nicht - empfändest du die, also eine reine Auflistung, wirklich als Mehrwehrt gegenüber den Promo-Liste den Hersteller, die sich ja mit dem Erfolg ihrer jeweiligen Programme brüsten wollen?

28nm-Entwicklung - hatten wir halbwegs. Einerseits klingt das Thema immer mal wieder an, andererseits hatten wir vor ca. einem Jahr ein "Retro" zur HD 7970 als erster 28nm-Karte. (Ausgabe #172)

GT 930 haben wir auf dem Schirm - aber bisher gibt's noch keine Karten und nur Gerüchte.

"Schneller als 80% der iGPUs"? Meintest du die Intel-Geschichte, nach denen ihre iGPU schneller als 80% der eingesetzten Grafikkarten sind?

Was Budget/Mengenverteilung angeht: Da hast du sicherlich recht, aber die Gegenfrage muss erlaubt sein: Wie groß ist der Prozentsatz der Leute in diesem Bereich, die sich so für Ihren PC interessieren, dass sie sich Gaming-orientierte Hardware-Zeitschriften kaufen?


Khabarak schrieb:


> Mein letzter wirklicher Lieblingsartikel in der PCGH war der Multitasking Test in Bezug auf Performance in Spielen, wenn noch andere Dinge nebenher gemacht werden.  => CPU-Multitasking im Test: AMD FX vor Intel Core i7 und i5


Hatten wir im Heft #162 (04-2014) - also ein Update des Artikels.

Hatten wir im Heft bedeutet jeweils in den letzten, gefühlt 12 Monaten, vielleicht auch 15-18.


----------



## Khabarak (6. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber was willst du uns damit neues (1, 1.1, 2) sagen?



Hmm... mal sehen...vielleicht, dass der Artikel zu PX2 zwar interessant, aber leider daneben liegt:

Mal allein die technischen Daten von PX2 betrachtet:

4x Denver Cores
8x ARM A57 cores
2x Parker iGPUs
2x Pascal GPUs

8TF SP performance
250W

Die Parker iGPUs dürften bei jeweils maximal 0.5 TF SP liegen - selbst das ist hoch gegriffen TX1 schafft aktuell zwar 1TF - aber nur in half precision und die iGPUs der ARM Chips werden hier nur zur Unterstützung benutzt.
Das bedeutet, die beiden Pascal GPUs müssten je 3,5TF SP bei je 100W Leistungsaufnahme bringen. Die verbliebenen 50W rechne ich den ARM Chips und der Peripherie zu (und das ist noch sparsam geschätzt). Die ganzen Eingänge für die Kameras werden mit sehr großer Sicherheit über DSPs geleitet, weil die CPUs einfach nicht genug Schnittstellen haben, um alle auf einmal zu steuern. Die Kameras laufen auch nicht über ein Bussystem. Dafür sind es einfach viel zu viele Anschlüsse. Es sind direkte Feeds.

Um die 3,5TF pro GPU zu schaffen müssen diese mindestens in der Leistungsklasse eines GM204 spielen - aktuell allerdings nicht innerhalb von 100W pro GPU zu machen.
Selbst mit der besseren Effizienz des 16nm FF+ Prozesses wird es schwer, da ran zu kommen. Die Wahl besteht nämlich nur aus 1) 70% weniger Leistungsbedarf, 2) Doppelte Transistordichte, 3) 65% mehr Geschwindigkeit bei gleicher Effizienz wie bei 28nm - Oder eben einer Mischung bei abnehmenden Vorteilen der einzelnen Punkte.
Nehmen wir mal einen Kompromiss an, der noch etwas unter 50% Leistungsaufnahme spart.
Damit ist man noch immer mindestens bei einem GP104 Chip - wenn sie wirklich ihre 8TF halten wollen, wäre allerdings ein GP100 Chip angebrachter, um Probleme mit Multi-GPUs auszugleichen.

Das passt dann auch besser zum eigentlichen Zweck von PX2.
Das Modul ist interessant für die Entwicklung von autonomen Autos, aber definitiv kein Produkt für die Serienfertigung.
Als Entwickler haben wir gern Chips mit Dampf... vor allem wenn das Entwicklungsgebiet noch so viele Jahre von einer Serienproduktion entfernt ist.
Dazu kommen noch die besonderen Anforderungen zum Temperaturbereich. Die Chips müssen bei -40°C Umgebungstemperatur genauso gut funktionieren, wie bei 80°C (Innenraumtemperaturen in einem Auto kommen selbst bei uns im Sommer auf über 60°, wenn nicht gekühlt wird - also wenn das Auto geparkt ist - und wenn das Steuergerät im Motorraum sitzt muss es auch bis zu 120°C aushalten - bei laufendem Motor)
Alles in allem kann man eine GPU im Auto schlicht nicht mit ähnlichen Leistungsdaten fahren, wie in einem PC. 
Die Bedingungen sind einfach zu verschieden.
In Anbetracht des Preises von Entwicklungs-Steuergeräten und der benötigten Leistung unter den genannten Bedingungen, können eigentlich nur GP100 Chips unter der Haube stecken. alles andere würde zu heiß laufen und / oder zu wenig Leistung bringen.

Wir sind auch noch *mindestens* 5 Jahre von einer Serienprodution entfernt. Für eine frühere Einführung sind die Probleme für autonomes Fahren in Städten noch zu groß. Kein Hersteller will der erste sein, bei dem das System versagt.

Damit sind wir dann wieder beim Zauba Shipping Dokument.

Eben jenes Shipping Dokument wurde doch gern benutzt, um das Vorhandensein von Big Pascal Silizium zu beweisen - und den Tapeout zu Juni 2015... was einfach nicht zu den Teilen auf dem Shipping document passt.
Sein Argument ist ja auch nur, dass solche Tools deutlich vor dem Vorhandensein der Testobjekte gekauft werden.

Mit all den Daten kann man nur schließen, dass es aktuell keine Big Pascal Chips gibt.




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gameworks hatten wir, sogar recht früh. Aussagen der Hersteller sind hier wertlos. Schuldige werden nichts zugegeben, Beschuldigende nichts aussagen, was Ihnen eine Verleumdungsklage einbringen könnte, wenn sie es nicht beweisen könnten. Wenn sie es beweisen könnten, würde es längst Gerichtsverfahren geben.



Jepp, Gameworks hattet ihr recht früh als Thema... leider eben keine Aktualisierung seit Jahren.
Einen Mehrwert kann man dennoch von Aussagen durch Entwickler bekommen.
Immerhin hat Nvidia ja letztes Jahr die Terms and conditions so angepasst, dass theoretisch auch Lizenzen mit Zugang zum Gameworks Sourcecode möglich sind.
Nutzt das auch nur ein Entwickler, oder bleibt es bei den Black Box DLLs?



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Physx vs. Havok vs. Bullet hatten wir. _edit: In Ausgabe 08/2013, das ist zugegebenermaßen schon etwas her._



Wäre vielleicht ein Update wert - vor Allem da viele Indie-Spiele ja auch mit Physikeffekten arbeiten.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Eine Liste von Gameworks/GitG-Titeln hatten wir nicht - empfändest du die, also eine reine Auflistung, wirklich als Mehrwehrt gegenüber den Promo-Liste den Hersteller, die sich ja mit dem Erfolg ihrer jeweiligen Programme brüsten wollen?



Ich dachte da nicht an eine direkte Liste mit den 15 Spielen von 2015 mit GW... 
Ich dachte eher an eine Kolumne / einen Bericht zum realen Marktanteil im Vergleich zur Wahrnehmung, die ja doch sehr auf AAA Titel geprägt ist, während die überwältigende Mehrheit der Spiele diese Feature-Schlacht schlicht ignorieren.
AMD hatte bis vor kurzem nichts vergleichbares.. daher lohnt sich da eine Untersuchung nicht.
Die Anzahl der in Magazinen getesteten Spiele ist ja schon allein wegen der zeitlichen Möglichkeiten und dem begrenzten Umfang eines Magazins sehr reduziert. 
Da wäre ab und an mal eine kleine Erinnerung, wie viele Spiele es da draußen wirklich gibt, und wie viele davon sich mit den proprietären Features schmücken, mal interessant.
Ich weiß grad nicht, auf welcher Computec Seite ich es gelesen hab... letztes Jahr waren es alleine auf Steam über 2800 neue Spiele. 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 28nm-Entwicklung - hatten wir halbwegs. Einerseits klingt das Thema immer mal wieder an, andererseits hatten wir vor ca. einem Jahr ein "Retro" zur HD 7970 als erster 28nm-Karte. (Ausgabe #172)



Hier wäre ich für ein ähnliches Retro Special für Nvidia Fans, die noch immer ihre 600er Karten benutzen und aktuell wohl nicht mehr wirklich wissen, wie sie sich noch einordnen sollen. auf eBay sind die ersten Kepler GPUs ja auch noch zu finden.
Leider ist es ja nicht garantiert, dass die 600er Karten die gleiche "Treiberliebe" wie die neueren 700er genossen haben.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> GT 930 haben wir auf dem Schirm - aber bisher gibt's noch keine Karten und nur Gerüchte.



Ich kann mich da jetzt auch nur auf WCCFtech beziehen.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "Schneller als 80% der iGPUs"? Meintest du die Intel-Geschichte, nach denen ihre iGPU schneller als 80% der eingesetzten Grafikkarten sind?



Sorry, dazu hätte ich wohl mehr schreiben müssen... 
Ich beziehe mich auf Angaben von Nvidia zur GT 710:
GT 710 Seite



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was Budget/Mengenverteilung angeht: Da hast du sicherlich recht, aber die Gegenfrage muss erlaubt sein: Wie groß ist der Prozentsatz der Leute in diesem Bereich, die sich so für Ihren PC interessieren, dass sie sich Gaming-orientierte Hardware-Zeitschriften kaufen?



Gute Frage: Ich tippe auf mehr als man glaubt. Vor allem weil die meisten Spiele einfach schon sehr gut mit einer Karte aus der Preisklasse funktionieren.
Sicher werden ein paar Enthusiasten murren, aber immer nur high end beschränkt euch auf eben diesen Markt der Leserschaft.
Ich selbst habe aktuell jeweils eine R9 290 in unseren PCs verbaut, allerdings baue ich ab und an auch PCs für andere. 
Da sind passende Informationsquellen unerlässlich.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hatten wir im Heft #162 (04-2014) - also ein Update des Artikels.



Eine der Ausgaben, die es nicht in mein Regal geschafft haben.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hatten wir im Heft bedeutet jeweils in den letzten, gefühlt 12 Monaten, vielleicht auch 15-18.



Ihr hattet Skalierungstests zu Spielen... aber einen Test zum Verhalten bei gleichzeitiger Benutzung von Browsern mit und ohne Wiedergabe von Videos habe ich dann wohl verpasst.

So.. nu genug... Zeit für Karneval.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2016)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was diese Ausführungen mit der PCGH 02/2016 zu tun haben, aber zu den Leistungsdaten des PX2 beziehungsweise zu Charlies Ausführungen über das gezeigte Beispielmodell möchte wiederholt auf Nvidias "GTX 980 Notebook" hinweisen (nicht mit GTX 980 Desktop oder GTX 980M zu verwechseln). Diese GM-204-MMX-Module gleichen nicht nur im Aufbau denjenigen auf dem gezeigten PX2-Muster, diese liefern bei einer ähnlichen TDP auch eine vergleichbare Rohrechenleistung. Die versprochenen Eckdaten sind somit sehr realtistisch; genauer gesagt schon mit der heutigen Generation möglich, wenn handverlesene Chips nutzt – was Nvidia offensichtlich bei den Vorserienmodellen macht. Weitere Rückschlüsse auf die Eigenschaften von Pascal sind erst möglich, wenn Nvidia aussagen zu Chipgröße und -preis (bei der GTX 980 Notebook beide sehr hoch) oder zum Marktstart macht.
Leider hält sich Nvidia bislang sehr bedeckt mit Details zum Pascal Line-Up. Externe Informationen sind so nur schwer einzuordnen. Einige Autoren füllen die Lücke mit Spekulationen – wir vermeiden es aber im Gegensatz zu Charlie Demerjian lieber, all zu viel in eine einfache Bestellung von Testequipment hinein zu interpretieren.




> Ihr hattet Skalierungstests zu Spielen... aber einen Test zum Verhalten bei gleichzeitiger Benutzung von Browsern mit und ohne Wiedergabe von Videos habe ich dann wohl verpasst.
> 
> So.. nu genug... Zeit für Karneval.



Die CPU-Belastung eines minimierten Browserfensters stellt für die meisten aktuellen Prozessoren kein Problem dar. Stephan hat aber meiner Erinnerung nach im letzten Jahr einmal die Speicherbelastung mit Hintergrundanwendungen getestet. Die parallele Wiedergabe von Videos während des Spielens wurde bislang nicht getestet; in Anbetracht der geringen Verbreitung von Multi-Monitor-Setups handelt es sich wohl um ein eher exotisches Szenario.


----------

